# My first forum ride



## MisterStan (2 Dec 2012)

Well at last I finally got my finger out and joined a CC Forum Ride!

So it was with a little trepidation that I made my way to Sandy to meet the group this morning. Would they be nice? Would we be going too fast? Too slow? Does my bum look big in these new tights?

I met @Outlash (Tony 1) on the train at St Neots, both group riding virgins; we had a good chin wag about what we were expecting and alighted the train at Sandy, none the wiser. Not a cyclist to be seen! We looked at each other wondering if we were the only ones to turn up. Then we turned the corner and got a friendly wave from the Lycra clad mob in the car park!

Introductions out of the way, we set off. Coming out of Sandy, we turned onto the Everton Road and made our way up the hill, as a lot of us were new to group riding, the calls of 'car', 'hole' and 'dead badger' were few and far between, but we soon settled into a good rhythm. 

Things were going well, no one had come a cropper on the frosty roads or fallen/been left behind and then without warning the dreaded p******e fairy arrived. I must say Chris handled the situation very well with a crowd watching him and we were soon off again, by now the warning calls were coming loud and clear. 

We arrived at the cafe stop and things were looking good (aside from someone's clipless moment in the car park!) suitably refuelled on cakes and coffee, Tony 1 made his way off home, leaving five of us (certainly not famous) to continue (but not before someone's 2nd clipless moment in the same car park!)

Tony 2 turned off at Gamlingay and the remainder of us continued through Potton (keeping our eyes peeled for AKB) and on to Sandy, Chris and I getting up a fairly good speed down the hill from the RSPB. 

After saying our goodbyes in the station car park, i jumped on the train home, it was a quick 6 miles for me from Huntingdon to home base, a hot shower and a hot bowl of cassoulet. 

All in all, a good day out with some great people. I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Chris-H (2 Dec 2012)

Great write up mate,sums the day up perfectly


----------



## outlash (2 Dec 2012)

I think that covers it perfectly Stan, bring on the next one .


Tony.


----------



## akb (3 Dec 2012)

Sounds like I missed a good ride. Looking forward to the next one once the bike is group-ride worthy!


----------



## wisdom (6 Dec 2012)

Are there any CC rides in Lancashire coming up?


----------



## MisterStan (8 Dec 2012)

wisdom said:


> Are there any CC rides in Lancashire coming up?


have you tried the search function? If nothing comes up then sort a route out and make a post. I'm sure there's plenty of locals! I may join in too!


----------



## wisdom (8 Dec 2012)

Thanks Misterstan i may just do that


----------

